
Gone, the App to Sell Your Old Junk, Acquires Yardsale/FOBO (YC S11) - ryanmickle
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/19/gone-the-app-to-sell-your-old-junk-acquires-yardsale-inc-fobo/
======
minimaxir
From CrunchBase, Gone had only raised $1.12M in seed capital, which makes me
wonder what capital they actually used to acquire Yardsale. (Or, more likely,
it's an acquihire.)

